

Need Moderators for the “C/C++ coding Best practices repository” - cppdesign
http://www.codergears.com/Blog/?p=1856

======
nkurz
I think there are tremendous differences between C and C++ best practices. Are
you really trying to create a single repository that covers both of them?

 _If you are a C++ expert and you are interested to moderate this repository
please contact us at developer@codergears.com._

And you certainly don't want a C++ expert trying to moderate best practices in
C. If you want to cover both C and C++, they need to be treated separately.

